
Scientists Are Starting to Take Warp Drives Seriously - emptysands
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-are-starting-to-take-warp-drives-seriously-especially-this-one-concept/
======
knzhou
Not scientists; engineers. From the beginning essentially all enthusiasm for
the idea has been driven by engineers.

Warp drive is a case where the usual relationship between physicists and
engineers is flipped: we physicists have always agreed that warp drive is
possible in theory, but basically impossible to realize in practice. Yet it's
the engineers who are interested in it!

~~~
nabla9
Only in the sense that it's possible solution for Einstein's field equations
if you assume the existence of negative mass.

It's not theoretically possible without completely new physics. You must first
discover multiple Nobel prices worth of fundamental physics before even
thinking about engineering.

